# Guinea Pig Wet Tail



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello my expected prgnant guinea pig has quite a wet rear end it doesnt seem sticky just quite wet, what do you think this is.
Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How far pregnant could she be?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Is she expecting as in due any day? If so, the wetness could be the start of her labours. Alternatively, it could be a sign of incontinence (caused by the pregnancy?) or diarrhoea. If it's really bad diarrhoea, then she needs the vets for fluids, especially in this heat. 

The source of the wetness needs to be found, although if she is due to give birth, then handling is inadvisable, as if in labour, she must be left in peace. 

Difficult one. I hope she's okay!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

as guinea pigs don't get wet tail (in the common hamster-form you're referring to) I would say it's either a UTI or (as Shell suggests) the onset of littering


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine always had a wet underneaths until I threw away those stupid plastic guinea pig houses. They always kicked out the bedding and used them as the latrine.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Kare said:


> Mine always had a wet underneaths until I threw away those stupid plastic guinea pig houses.


I didnn't think about that, they ARE a total nightmare!! why DO they make them with plastic bases for them to sit in their own wee???


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

I reckon she is about 2-7 weeks pregnant im pretty sure she is as she was in with a male for a while and she looks like she has put on alot of weight.


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Kare said:


> Mine always had a wet underneaths until I threw away those stupid plastic guinea pig houses. They always kicked out the bedding and used them as the latrine.


Thats what it looks like. dont have a plastic underneath thing, what i thought was as she has really long hair she could be weeing on her hair. or she could do a wee and sit in it as she is too lazy and big to move herself.


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump Up


----------



## Jack Wheeler (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone else.


----------

